# Root Zugriff mittels GUI



## xtratz (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Rootserver gemietet bei dem ich asl Root vollen Zugriff habe.
Meine Frage wäre nun ob es möglich ist, Zugriff von meinem lokalen Linux System mittels Grafischer Oberfläche auf das externe System zugreifen zu können.
So ähnlich wie bei Windows das Remotdesktop System.

Das System ist auf beiden Rechnern Linux 9.1 pro.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2005)

Ich nehme mal an Du meinst Suse 9.1 Pro.
Denn von Linux selbst gibt es keine Pro, und bis Version 9 ist noch ein sehr sehr sehr sehr langer weg, wir sind ja grad mal bei 2.6. 

Theoretisch ist das moeglich, Du musst auf dem Root-Server den X-Server starten und dort entweder mittels KDE die dort integrierte VNC-Unterstuetzung aktivieren oder aber hoffen, dass VNC dort im X-Server enthalten ist.
Soweit ich gelesen hab, darf man naemlich VNC in den X-Server hineinkompilieren, ganz sicher bin ich da aber nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, KDE bietet sowas auch.

Von all dem mal abgesehen: Das alles geht natuerlich auf Kosten der Geschwindigkeit. Und moeglicherweise auch auf Kosten der Sicherheit. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob VNC verschluesselt ablaeuft, ich tendiere aber zu eher nicht.
Und warum muss es denn eine grafische Oberflaeche sein? Man kann doch alles wunderschoen ueber Config-Files konfigurieren.




			
				xtratz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe einen Rootserver gemietet bei dem ich asl Root vollen Zugriff habe.


Das ist bei einem Root-Server so ueblich. Sonst waere es ja kein Root-Server.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juli 2005)

Die übliche »GUI« ist ein SSH-Klient wie »putty«. Darüber arbeitet man über die SHELL. Der Vorteil eines X-Servers ist sicherlich, das man die grafische Oberfläche auch von einem anderen System aus erhalten kann, diese ist aber ein erhebliches Sicherheitsrisiko, weshalb die wenigsten Rootserver einen laufenden X-Server besitzen.


----------

